# Upgrade to 7d or just wait it out for full frame



## xzyragon (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a t3i right now, and I don't have any major issues with it. Sometimes the autofocus is slow, but other than that, no major issues. 

Is the 7d worth it to upgrade from a t3i, or should I just wait and make the transition over to full frame or a 70d later on down the line.


----------



## ruifo (Jul 29, 2014)

News this week are pointing out that the 7D is being discontinued, and that the rumors on a 7D Mark II looks like to be hot. It may be announced soon, I guess.


Canon 7D Officially Marked 'Discontinued' on Amazon


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 29, 2014)

I have been considering the 7D or the 70D and reading the reviews and youtube comparisons and the 70D wins out over the older 7D as far as i can see.

John.


----------



## xzyragon (Jul 29, 2014)

I know the 70d is far superior. But it would cost me $400 to upgrade to a 7d (sell my t3i plus kit for $400, $800 for the 7d). The 70d is a little out of my price range, and a full frame is out of the question right now considering all my efs lenses I'd have to trade out.


----------



## Lumens (Jul 29, 2014)

The T3i is a great camera, if it does the job you want it to do there is no  need to upgrade.

The 7D would get you more Frames per second and more accurate/faster focus system.  If you shoot wildlife/Birds or outdoor sports it would be worth the upgrade but likely not necessary.  The image quality is the same as your T3i (Same Sensor).

The 70D is also a great camera with a good focus system also designed for better video. If you like video this would be the choice, but again likely not necessary.  The image quality is slightly better then the T3i but not enough to warrant an upgrade.

You may be better off looking at better glass and Full Frame glass for an eventual upgrade to full frame.  This is where you will see the most improvement in image quality.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2014)

I think the real question you need to ask yourself is... is it "YOU" who wants the upgrade? It sounds like you are asking us to justify reasons why you need to upgrade...

As Lumens stated before the 7D has same exact sensor, and also if you don't need any of those specific areas that may hinder you (sports,fast AF,video shooter) then honestly no reason to upgrade.

But if you are asking for opinions then I say... sell all your equipment buy 1 L lens and go Full Frame... I suggest 5D3 but maybe a 6D is good for you.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2014)

7D's are cheap right now...saw them yesterday for $903 brand new. Sure it's an old 2009 sensor and camera model design, but it has been considered good enough for years. If you WANT a 7D, then buy one now, while the price is ridiculously low. The 7D has a good body with an outdated sensor. But it has a very good body and subsystems. AT the new close-out price point, it's tough to resist that much camera body.


----------



## Lumens (Jul 31, 2014)

Derrel said:


> 7D's are cheap right now...saw them yesterday for $903 brand new. Sure it's an old 2009 sensor and camera model design, but it has been considered good enough for years. If you WANT a 7D, then buy one now, while the price is ridiculously low. The 7D has a good body with an outdated sensor. But it has a very good body and subsystems. AT the new close-out price point, it's tough to resist that much camera body.



If you insist you want to upgrade Derrel has a good point.  I bought mine refurbished at $950 a year ago, Canon has them now (refurbished) as low as $712 (I believe).  The sensor is old but the camera is very good and will likely last a life time.  I am keeping mine even though I did get myself a 6D to go with it.  For outdoors wildlife and sports it can't be beat, especially at the price it is now.


----------



## xzyragon (Jul 31, 2014)

I was almost ready to pull the trigger, but I might be getting an almost new 70d locally for $700 so we'll see


----------



## proberok (Jul 31, 2014)

70Diesel!! no  question. but if you want a camera that you can freeze, burn and throw in lava then the 7d is the way to go.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 31, 2014)

I have been comparing the raw high iso comparison shots on dpreview between the best aps-c and the entry level full frame and there is very little difference and aps-c gives you that nice zoom boost.

*Please don't kill me, please !!!!!
*
John.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 31, 2014)

I would not say the 70d is far superior.  Video yes, but autofocus system no.  Build quality no (although I don't get hung up on that personally).  

Really depends on what or how you shoot? imo


----------



## xzyragon (Jul 31, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I would not say the 70d is far superior.  Video yes, but autofocus system no.  Build quality no (although I don't get hung up on that personally).
> 
> Really depends on what or how you shoot? imo



I thought af on the 70d was supposed to be better than the 7d all around, and not just for video. If not then the 7d might be back in the hot seat. 

I shoot a mix of stills (landscapes, portraits) and action (skating). I just notice my t3i being slow in the fps on skate shots, and I occasionally miss stuff when it hunts for focus. For stills, if I really need to, I'll manually focus anyway (especially with my 50mm prime).


----------



## jaomul (Jul 31, 2014)

Having owned both a 7d and t2i I'd say if you need more fps and focus is an issue upgrade, if not the t3i takes photos as good as 7d.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 31, 2014)

xzyragon said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I would not say the 70d is far superior. Video yes, but autofocus system no. Build quality no (although I don't get hung up on that personally).
> ...



Oh yes, and frames per sec are slightly faster in the 7D.  7D uses compact flash if that matters to you.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 31, 2014)

In the UK the 70D is cheaper than the 7D , at least on Amazon UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-EOS-7...UTF8&qid=1406844191&sr=8-2&keywords=canon+70d

Canon EOS 7D Digital SLR Camera: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo

John.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 31, 2014)

Some comparisons here.  Canon EOS 70D and Canon EOS 7D, Compared


----------

